# Giovanni Diodati on law and gospel and the two covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2020)

... V. 22. _That Abraham)_ the meaning is, that as in _Abraham’s_ family there were two mothers, and two kinds of issues, the one of bondage, and the other free, and the heir: so amongst those that have the knowledge of the true God, and make profession of serving him, there are two kinds according to the two doctrines or covenants propounded by God unto men, namely, the Law and the Gospel: those which hold themselves to the Law to obtain righteousness and life are slaves to sin and to the curse, and are finally excluded from the heavenly inheritance: those that embrace the Gospel are heirs and free. ...

For more, see Giovanni Diodati on law and gospel and the two covenants.


----------

